# I have failed myself.



## MorbidTravis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok, I did weed for the first time this weekend.and..........................i liked it.
i did it about an hour ago again and im not going to lie, im feeling pretty good.


----------



## renzoip (Mar 1, 2009)

I know a lot of people like it but i think it's


----------



## Elysian (Mar 1, 2009)

nothing wrong with pot.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a difference between using a drug and being addicted to one. There is also a difference between misusing a drug and using it in a way that will not harm others. That's my few words of wisdom. I've actually given this a lot of thought the past few days (college is coming up  )


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 1, 2009)

If you like it, do it once in a blue moon. 
Just do not go overboard and turn into Cheech or Chong.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 1, 2009)

Weed is good. I was smoking it every day at one point and I did get kind of paranoid, but in moderation it's a good drug to do. It's fairly cheap and not physically addictive or particularly harmful.

Go for it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 1, 2009)

I dont mean to sound like an ass but i dont think anybody really cares, most people accept thats its on par with drinking.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 1, 2009)

nothing wrong with that mate, just use in mderation


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont mean to sound like an ass but i dont think anybody really cares, most people accept thats its on par with drinking.



this.


----------



## Elysian (Mar 1, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont mean to sound like an ass but i dont think anybody really cares, most people accept thats its on par with drinking.



i find i like it better than drinking, though i've only done pot a handful of times, whereas i drink pretty much every weekend


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 2, 2009)

Just be careful with it - the really heavy varities floating around at the moment (at least in the UK) have definitely been linked to psychosis and while I would absolutely the last person to preach about pot I would definately advise keeping it in moderation.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 2, 2009)

*Did* weed. Awww, thats cute. I was young once


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 2, 2009)

Doesnt anyone do drugs anymore and keep it to themselves? Damn.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 2, 2009)

Given how much more socially acceptable nicotine and alcohol are....and how much more debilitating or problematic?

Nah, I don't think anyone cares.


----------



## silentrage (Mar 2, 2009)

Weed should be banned because people have hurt themselves after using it...

>.>
<.<


----------



## Anthony (Mar 2, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Doesnt anyone do drugs anymore and keep it to themselves? Damn.



Did anyone ever?


----------



## Harry (Mar 2, 2009)

Heh, I think alcohol is worse personally, and so do many others.
I enjoy a bit of pot now and then, maybe a few times a year, which is a pretty safe amount to use.


----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 2, 2009)

Daily muthafuckers! Daily! But really, most people that say they didnt like it tried it for their first time while drunk, got the spins, puked and have never wanted to try it again yet they continue punishing their insides with alcohol, tobacco and deep fried fast food.


----------



## vehemence (Mar 2, 2009)

honestly. i love pot. but i quit smoking when i found out i was having a child. have fun, until you get someone pregnant =D


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 2, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> Daily muthafuckers! Daily! But really, most people that say they didnt like it tried it while drunk for their first time, puked, got the spins and have never wanted to try it again yet they continue punishing their insides with alcohol, tobacco and fast food.


Daily smoking is dodgy. I used to smoke it every day and I ended up broke and extremely paranoid. I thought everyone was talking about me all the time and I didn't leave my house for about a week. Now I smoke it on weekends and the odd evening in the week as well. 

And as for the alcohol, I think that's worse as well. How many people die from alcohol? How many people die from smoking weed? Think about it.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Mar 2, 2009)

I would be lying if I said I have never hit a vaporizer (to save my lungs for swimming)
I do enjoy the feeling but I only do it socially with close friends. I always try to make an experience out of it, watch a science channel special on the big bang while listening to something like muse will help the ride
I havent done it in 2 months since I have a major meet coming up soon and they drug test


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 2, 2009)

Elysian said:


> nothing wrong with pot.



^ THIS.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 2, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Doesnt anyone do drugs anymore and keep it to themselves? Damn.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 2, 2009)

I dont drink, only a glass of wine once and a while but only to enjoy a good wine like a Bordeaux....

I dont smoke but I like to go for a walk in the nature to say hi to the trees and smoke a good cigar once a week.... But there is no inhalation, its only for the taste...

When i was a teen I remember trying a puff of weed and the smell turned me off real bad, that was my first and last experience with that stuff


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 2, 2009)

haha it does smell pretty weird, but its good shit


----------



## AySay (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah, i tried some first time last friday...i couldn't do anything the rest of the day, i just locked myself in a room so my parents wouldn't find me, then a while later, i started seeing what rhymes with "witch"(bitch for the slow ones ) in front of my mom, who is quite conservative....


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 2, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> Weed is good. I was smoking it every day at one point and I did get kind of paranoid, but in moderation it's a good drug to do. It's fairly cheap and not physically addictive or particularly harmful.
> 
> Go for it.



It has been proven that it does damage brain cells ever-so-slightly but with emphasis on slightly.

I think Its all good if you wanna do buds travis, you shouldn't give a shit what any of us think, but its touching that you do


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## jymellis (Mar 2, 2009)

i have smoked it EVERY day for the last 15 years. i am not paranoid! i have 3 kids with twins on the way. my wife and i both have professional careers in the pharmaceutical field. BUT, keep this in mind! marijuana tends to effect people differently. i am 75&#37; native american (you smukum peace pipe). i have a high tolerance with marijuana and hallucinogens. but on the other hand i have the LOWEST tolerance for alchohol you have ever seen. while i can smoke pot ALL day and be "normal" you may have problems with paranoya and nervousness. i on the other hand get SHITFACED off of 3 beers! im not going to tell you smoking pot is ok because there is ALOT of medical evidence to point that it is harmful, but then again what is not harmful in someway or another. not to mention it is against the law to posses or have ANY paraphanalia on you person or in your home. if you get drug tested and test positive you will loose jobs, scholarships, and can go to jail (if on probation). just like alchohol there is alot of responsibility that goes along with the use of the drug. but it also comes with the fact that you can go to jail for having it. DO NOT leave the house with the stuff on you! get rid of your seedss and stems (yes you can be charged with possesion of marijuana for just having the seeds and stems). i personally save my seeds and stems in my safe in my basement because i make my own hash. but getting rid of the evidence is always a good idea!


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 2, 2009)

Smoke it every so often, eat it every so often, is fun, but couldn't do it daily as I'd just turn into a mong 

Is fun from time to time


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool story man. 



kung_fu said:


> *Did* weed. Awww, thats cute. I was young once


----------



## Tiger (Mar 2, 2009)

Meh some people use drugs to feel good, some people exercise to feel good, some people play music to feel good...everyone has an indulgence.

But it IS a pet peave of mine to deal with someone who is high at a place of business. Seriously. Dude you're working at Pizza Hut, you're job is as relaxed and care free as it gets already. Wait till you get home before getting high or whatever the fuck you do.


----------



## liamh (Mar 2, 2009)

You guys are boring and uncreative..
You all only smoke it..
Put it in one of these..





Maximum enjoyment!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 2, 2009)

It's not weed that's bad, it's what you make of it.
If you feel good taking it, then fine.
If you get paranoid and anti-social, then don't.

Like someone here said, everyone has it's own level of tolerance. Make sure you know yours. But for sure, there's no need to go public, you know? 

(For the record, i've smoked weed about 340 days a year for the last 15 years or so, always in small quantities like a joint a day at night, and i'm a proud father of 2, own a house and a succesfull professional making a good living. IMHO, it helps to "open up your vision" on things, in some way. That's how I feel about it anyway). 

At last, I think that people in general are quite hypocrite when it comes to drugs. They like to demonize them. Again, like someone said here, we drink alchohol, eat shit, smoke cigarettes, breathe bad air and altough we know it's bad as hell for us, it's tolerated. The fact that weed is not tolerated (i'm not tlaking about heroin here) is pure hypocrisy. Alcool is really not good for you, more than pot (and it causes way more damages, socially speaking), and yet, you go out and buy it at every street corner. How is that? Weed is a plant, f*ckin' found in nature (i'm not talking about "shooted" weed here). No chemical recipe implied like most of the stuff we swallow and the air we breathe.

Just make your own judgement and do what's best FOR YOU.

Anyway... On these words of wisdom :


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 2, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> Ok, I did weed for the first time this weekend.and..........................i liked it.
> i did it about an hour ago again and im not going to lie, im feeling pretty good.



What I hate about pot is that after sufficient intake, when I blink, I have no fucking idea of how much time has passed while my eyes were closed. It also makes my feet itch.

That said, there are some movies that cannot be watched straight. Lord of the Rings is boring enough to induce a coma unless you're zippered.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 2, 2009)

Some deal with it well and others don't. I personally don't want to find out which I am, because it will most likely be the later.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 2, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> zippered





7 Dying Trees said:


> mong



I wonder how many euphamisms there actually are for being under the influence?

I'll throw the classic "Stoned" the local "Cunted" and the UK "Mullered" (interchangeably used for being drunk) into the mix


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 2, 2009)

I honestly have no problem with getting high every once in awhile, especially if you're stressed out and it helps you cope with that, at least that's how I do it. I've smoked almost every other weekend since I was 17 and I'm no more stupid or unhealthy than I was at that age, and in some ways its helped me become a deeper thinker  Only thing I have a love/hate relationship with is munchies. Food just tastes too damn good!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I dont mean to sound like an ass but i dont think anybody really cares, most people accept thats its on par with drinking.



its not that i had to post it just to post it, but it feels better that i said it somewhere.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Mar 2, 2009)

i have no moral objections to it, but i hate the smell of it with a passion, and prefer to stay clear of the (ridiculous, IMO) legal consequences that could arise as a result...plus i find it to be a big turn-off if a girl is into it.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't bother to read most of this thread -- I just wanted to chime in and say that I'm a habitual pot smoker, and I'm neither proud nor ashamed of that.

Everybody is different. I can't fucking stand beer, but I love weed. Most people I know are the opposite.

Basically it's like this -- I'm beyond cynical/depressed/realistic at heart, and it makes it about 4 times as easy to walk through every day with a smile on my face if I've got a little buzz going. Self medication, I guess... After a long/tough/whatever day, it's just nice to come home and take a puff or two to help me unwind before I start making music/cooking/playing video games/etc.


----------



## TPich (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it was 2 weeks ago, that I took my first hit off a pipe that some highschool girl brought to my friends place. Didn't get high, or I was too drunk to notice, but I want to experience it just so i know what its like.

From everything I've heard/read it sounds like it'd be enjoyable but I'm waiting for another opportunity to arise.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 2, 2009)

What's up with people saying the shit smells bad? It smelled great at Ozzfest  granted I wasn't super close to it.

But the only real objection I'd have to smoking is more the fact that if you're caught, you're fucked. Do I think it's absurd when alcohol can be purchased the day you're 21 and you can just go anywhere with it and MAYBE, at the worst, get a month of jail time unless you do something VERY stupid, at which point you've chosen to ignore what's "too much" and have gone well past your limit.

Two situations with both drugs:

Beer: One guy gets drunk at a bar, ends up starting a bar fight, breaks shit, hurts people. Then he goes outside, thinks he's "okay to drive", and while he's driving home he wrecks/kills a family of four. If he's lucky and manages to get home, he may beat his wife/kids. And he'll wake up in the morning and be throwing up, hugging a toilet.

That doesn't sound fun. 

Weed: You rent a movie, get some pizza, call some friends, light up in your apartment and laugh at stuff. Then the next day you're fine (unless you smoked some seriously fucked up shit...). 

Sounds better to me. 

Edit: obviously the "beer" situation is pretty bad, I'm trying to make a point. Just as bad of things can happen with weed, read the rest of my post and my talk about "using" and "misusing"

I mean, it's been proven that the nicotine in cigarettes is more addictive than HEROIN. Yet I can buy those things in 9 months, and smoke them anywhere. Weed also only effects one part of your body (mind) and it lightly damages brain cells. Alcohol tears up your kidneys, liver, and generally the rest of your body. Tobacco gives you cancer. Hmmm... losing a few brain cells > cancer.

Idk, this is coming from a non-smoker, I just think that it's pretty stupid to make weed super illegal and yet we have other drugs that are just as if not more harmful sitting around the house everyday. How many kids can say they couldn't sneak a few beers and get totally wasted in their own home one night without anyone noticing? How many can say they can't take a pack of cigarettes out of their moms purse and it go unnoticed? Not many.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: there's nothing wrong with _using_ a drug, there is, however, a problem with _misusing_ said drug. There is also a difference between _using occasionally_ and being _physically addicted_ to a drug.

Don't hold yourself as a druggie/bad person because you took one hit. If you don't want to do it any more, don't. If you're okay with it, just don't get caught.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 2, 2009)

It's just pot, man. No need to write an essay


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 2, 2009)

My philosophy on drugs is pretty much the same as Bill Hicks..............

"I'm gonna share something with you. You don't hear it too often any more... but it's the _truth._ I have taken drugs before and... I had a real good time. Sorry. Didn't murder anybody, didn't rape anybody, didn't rob anybody, didn't beat anybody, didn't lose  hmm  _one_ fucking job, laughed my ass off, and went about my day. Sorry. Now, where's _my_ commercial?"

I've had years of experience with drugs I had a great time and it's given me some of the greatest memories of my life, I don't touch them much now but the irony is the one drug that did get me hooked was alcohol.


----------



## budda (Mar 2, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> its not that i had to post it just to post it, but it feels better that i said it somewhere.



People exist in reality


----------



## AySay (Mar 2, 2009)

Man, up here in Canadia nobody gets "fucked" for smoking weed. Its just accepted that people do it.


----------



## Stengah_2012 (Mar 2, 2009)

I use to have a serious liking for fentanyl, so I'm certainly not going to say "don't smoke pot." Like just about everybody else here, I'd rank it the same as tobacco and alcohol, only pot, for whatever hypocritical reason, is illegal here in the states. 

Trying it once or twice is not going to kill you, (unlike how I took fetanyl ) or send you to Hell. If it makes _you_ feel uncomfortable, morally, then just don't smoke it again. I say this because I get the impression from your posts that you feel guilty smoking it. Don't worry friendo, you're still a good person.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 2, 2009)

AySay said:


> Man, up here in Canadia nobody gets "fucked" for smoking weed. Its just accepted that people do it.



Hey cool you say Canadia too 

I always thought i was the only one who did that


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, at least the original poster picked an appropriate title for this thread.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

budda said:


> People exist in reality



peope who have no problem telling my Cop brother(who is a douchebag/sellout) who will have no problem adding drugs to my record with a 2nd degree felony case in court still.

and sentenced sound amazing right now


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 2, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> peope who have no problem telling my Cop brother(who is a douchebag/sellout) who will have no problem adding drugs to my record with a 2nd degree felony case in court still.



So instead you posted it on the internet?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> So instead you posted it on the internet?



ill be worried when he buys internet and looks for me on a guitar forum. realizing there are 203483209 travis' here.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 2, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> peope who have no problem telling my Cop brother *(who is a douchebag/sellout)* who will have no problem adding drugs to my record with a 2nd degree felony case in court still.
> 
> and sentenced sound amazing right now



What makes him a douchebag sellout? He's just doing his job. Maybe just dont tell him while he's @ work?


----------



## budda (Mar 2, 2009)

only you posted saying that you have a police officer brother 

it's on the internet, now there's proof. if you simply mentioned it to a friend (or, say, had the discussion w/ the person you tried it with) then there's no record of it.

PS: to the canucks, i too type it as "canadia"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 2, 2009)

budda said:


> PS: to the canucks, i too type it as "canadia"



we need a high five smiley.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> What makes him a douchebag sellout? He's just doing his job. Maybe just dont tell him while he's @ work?



He will sell out his brothers to get closer to his promotion.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 2, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> He will sell out his brothers to get closer to his promotion.



If you come from a conservative family he might just be looking out for you. Unless your a major douchebag or he's a major douchebag i really dont think he would sell you out for a little bit of money.


----------



## budda (Mar 2, 2009)

key point here: you dont tell your brother, and you dont tell anyone who talks to your brother.

and... voila!


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> If you come from a conservative family he might just be looking out for you. Unless your a major douchebag or he's a major douchebag i really dont think he would sell you out for a little bit of money.



come live with me for a week. Hit Beat up my twin bro for drinking a beer that my brother bought for him. Hmmm an Adult hitting a minor and supply minors with alcohol corrupt much?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

budda said:


> key point here: you dont tell your brother, and you dont tell anyone who talks to your brother.
> 
> and... voila!



thats why i i posted it here


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 2, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> come live with me for a week. Hit Beat up my twin bro for drinking a beer that my brother bought for him. Hmmm an Adult hitting a minor and supply minors with alcohol corrupt much?



Well, then that teaches you a lesson; dont try to get your big brother to boot for you!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 2, 2009)

hell, i'm stoned right now  

i know, shocker


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Well, then that teaches you a lesson; dont try to get your big brother to boot for you!



id report him but that just means he will live in my house again.


----------



## budda (Mar 2, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> thats why i i posted it here



you dont have friends who dont tell your family members your personal business?

damn, son.

again, it's on the internet - it is proof.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2009)

You never know who you might know locally that posts on these forums... if your brother is a cop and would arrest you over stuff like this why would you chance giving him a permanent online record to potentially find?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 2, 2009)

if he does do anything ill bring him down with me, if you knew me locally youd know someone from my family.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 2, 2009)

So what, what the hell is your cop brother gonna do about you smoking bud once? Nothing. Unless, he can find bud on you or find paraphenalia on you or in your possesion, him or the rest of the cops in this world cant do shit.


----------



## Scootman1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I used to smoke everyday my freshman year of high school. I would wake up, walk to school just so I could smoke a few bowls (it's not that far of a walk but still takes about 30-40 minutes), go home to drop my backpack off and grab my weed, go smoke more, go home to eat dinner, and then leave again to finish off my bag. Now, I don't recommend doing that because I don't really remember anything from that year. But doing it occasionally isn't going to harm you. Just don't get out of hand with it.


----------



## budda (Mar 2, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> You never know who you might know locally that posts on these forums... if your brother is a cop and would arrest you over stuff like this why would you chance giving him a permanent online record to potentially find?



someone else gets it


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 2, 2009)

budda said:


> someone else gets it



The best way to keep a secret... post it on a public forum on the internet!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 2, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> The best way to keep a secret... post it on a public forum on the internet!



Yeah dude I'll admit posting it probably wasn't your best idea. (I got kicked off the golf team at my school cause I accidentally said something about a sip of beer I had one night, granted it was only the last match but it's annoying because I get *randomly drug tested* every time now ) 

If you're ever confronted with it, either A) say someone hacked your account, B) deny it, you're joking, right? *Right.* . Or C) live up to it. 



Koshchei said:


> It's just pot, man. No need to write an essay



The guy's obviously having a bit of a moral dilemma here, I was just trying to help. You don't have to read my essay's.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Guys seriously, this isn't myspace or anything. I doubt anyone who knows his family is even remotely interested in 7-string guitars (let alone knowing they even exist) and I also doubt they will ever come onto a 7-string guitar website, go to the forum, go into the lounge sub-forum, find this particular topic, and pull a warrant out for his arrest. There is no actual proof here either, he could be making shit up just to start a topic in order to communicate with other people. We don't even have his full name or anything.

As far as smoking pot goes for myself, it varies. Sometimes I'll go a week smoking it every day sometimes I'll go a whole week without smoking it all. Usually when I smoke it'll be either after I come home from a late nights' work and I want to unwind or when I'm with some friends having a good time. 

Some advice though, just don't let the hard drugs get to you. Once people start smoking pot they realise it really isn't that bad so then some of them tend try harder drugs. I have many friends who pretty much fucked up their lives forever because they got addicted to heroin, methamphetamines, etc. Hard drugs not only get you much higher than weed but are also a thousand times more addictive, expensive, brain damaging and also tend to ruin many of your relationships with friends, family, coworkers, etc. 

If you choose to do any other drugs like LSD or psilocybin(shrooms) I'd reccomend you make sure you're in a safe environment with sober people around you to prevent you from doing anything too crazy. (I'm not saying being on LSD does will you go crazy, drugs affect everyone differently)


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> The best way to keep a secret... post it on a public forum on the internet!



Hey, it worked for Michael Phelps ;p


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 2, 2009)

I like bud better than drinking, the buzz fits my personality a bit better.
I'm the kind that gets really goofy/hyper (more than usual anyway :lo on weed, unlike many others I know who get really relaxed.

Also, I love the smell of weed, both the stuff itself and the smoke it makes, in stark contrast with my utter dislike for cigarette smoke.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 3, 2009)

Elysian said:


> nothing wrong with pot.



As someone who doesn't touch the stuff, I fully agree.

Don't worry so much. There's this nice thing about the internet and the legal system... nobody takes it seriously. Observe:

While raping a bear in Yellowstone and snorting coke out of a freshly-dead baby's skull, I finally felt that I had found my calling and built a time machine out of Iraqi WMDs and LOTS OF HEMP WHOA. Using this time machine I went back in time and shot JFK from outer fucking space. I am now your god.

Notice that I have here 'admitted to' several crimes against animals and humans while committing crimes against sentence structure and The One True Church&#8482;. Absofuckinglutely nothing will happen. You are fine.

Jeff


----------



## estabon37 (Mar 3, 2009)

Jeff hasn't posted for ten minutes. You think they got him?


----------



## JBroll (Mar 3, 2009)

No. There is nothing to see here. He most certainly did not kill Kennedy, there is no danger to anyone in the area, and nothing at all about him referring to himself in the third person is even remotely suspicious.

Jeff


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 3, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but where are people getting studies where ganja causes slight brain damage?  Every reliable source I've read said there is no brain damage associated with smoking it, though of course there is short term memory loss while you're on it if you smoke large quantities, but at least for me I've never had any adverse effects, even in my days last summer when I was high almost every day, I'm as quick as ever and even had some "expansion" so to speak when it comes to deep thought.

I'm mostly going off of Erowid stuff and a couple random NORML studies.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 3, 2009)

Be careful that what you see as "expansion" isn't just your mind being incapable of cutting ideas down as quickly.

Jeff


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Be careful that what you see as "expansion" isn't just your mind being incapable of cutting ideas down as quickly.
> 
> Jeff



That's the thing, it takes me the same amount of time to think, but its more vivid, so in a sense I get better ideas in the same amount of time, so I don't see how that's a bad thing.

That said, I've always been kinda slow with some things and that hasn't changed, and I've had ADD forever and been off of meds since I was 16 so that doesn't help much, but other than that I'm pretty damn functional, and I still do great in all my classes, only thing that ever hindered me was laziness, and that was set in way before I started smoking.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 3, 2009)

Since when is it cool to announce your drug explorations publicly in a forum. I am not the type of person who is against it (although i have never touched it), but seriously why would you tell a bunch of people about it?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 3, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Hey, it worked for Michael Phelps ;p



Burn!


----------



## playstopause (Mar 3, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> Hey, it worked for Michael Phelps ;p







WhiteShadow said:


> Well, at least the original poster picked an appropriate title for this thread.



What the hell is that supposed to mean? I've looked around and fail is nowhere to be found.


----------



## budda (Mar 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> As someone who doesn't touch the stuff, I fully agree.
> 
> Don't worry so much. There's this nice thing about the internet and the legal system... nobody takes it seriously. Observe:
> 
> ...





estabon37 said:


> Jeff hasn't posted for ten minutes. You think they got him?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 3, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> Since when is it cool to announce your drug explorations publicly in a forum. I am not the type of person who is against it (although i have never touched it), but seriously why would you tell a bunch of people about it?



go back and read the rest of the posts as to the reason i posted it here and not in city hall.


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> As someone who doesn't touch the stuff, I fully agree.
> 
> Don't worry so much. There's this nice thing about the internet and the legal system... nobody takes it seriously. Observe:
> 
> ...



The part I admire the most out of this is the part where you manage to not spill coke through the not-yet-fused baby skull plates while dry humping a bear. That shows a real waste-not-want-not mentality. 

I wonder if they have a cub scouts badge for that...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> As someone who doesn't touch the stuff, I fully agree.
> 
> Don't worry so much. There's this nice thing about the internet and the legal system... nobody takes it seriously. Observe:
> 
> ...



Oh hello, another line in the sig...


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> As someone who doesn't touch the stuff, I fully agree.
> 
> Don't worry so much. There's this nice thing about the internet and the legal system... nobody takes it seriously. Observe:
> 
> ...


I am glad to see someone understood that i wont get in trouble by posting this on the internet.


----------



## Harry (Mar 3, 2009)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Guys seriously, this isn't myspace or anything. I doubt anyone who knows his family is even remotely interested in 7-string guitars (let alone knowing they even exist) and I also doubt they will ever come onto a 7-string guitar website, go to the forum, go into the lounge sub-forum, find this particular topic, and pull a warrant out for his arrest. There is no actual proof here either, he could be making shit up just to start a topic in order to communicate with other people. We don't even have his full name or anything.
> 
> As far as smoking pot goes for myself, it varies. Sometimes I'll go a week smoking it every day sometimes I'll go a whole week without smoking it all. Usually when I smoke it'll be either after I come home from a late nights' work and I want to unwind or when I'm with some friends having a good time.
> 
> ...




Another point to mention about LSD, is that anyone that currently has anxiety and paranoia problems should probably avoid it altogether.
I'm not saying you will automatically have a bad trip, but in the event that the user does experience something that triggers anxiety while high, the emotions can be intensified a fair bit and can be rather frightening.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 3, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Be careful that what you see as "expansion" isn't just your mind being incapable of cutting ideas down as quickly.
> 
> Jeff



Also one of the first clinical effects of THC's is a loss of motor strength in the hands.

Oh yes. Free your mind, tomorrow you can play all those ideas perfectly if you remember them


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 3, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Also one of the first clinical effects of THC's is a loss of motor strength in the hands.
> 
> Oh yes. Free your mind, tomorrow you can play all those ideas perfectly if you remember them



I've never had any of this either  Motor function has always been good and reflexes remain intact as long as I'm not too stoned to the point I'm ready to pass out, and I usually retain a good bit of what happened as I don't usually get stoned out of my mind either. 

Again, where are these crazy studies proclaiming this stuff? I want to check the validity of these studies myself because something tells me its more government-funded BS.


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 3, 2009)

depends on the person i think. a couple of my friends can drive just fine when they're totally blasted, and i have no problem at all being in the car with them being high + driving.

myself on the other hand, i dont think i'd trust myself to drive high hahaha. just riding in a car high, i see everything like there's a strobe light going or something. like i see in frames. fun stuff


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 3, 2009)

To be fair, this was from a textbook a friend of mine was studying from whilst doing a course for his place of work (he's a social worker) so there's quite possibly an element of truth in the "Government BS" angle...especially as I just surfed through a couple of websites and whilst the potential mental negative effects are well documented the only physical effects to have recieved more than a footnote are pulmonary effects in acute long term users. 

Which just goes to show....it might affect some subjects, it might have little noticeable difference on others.

Hell, I could dragon a J now tbh....


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 3, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> To be fair, this was from a textbook a friend of mine was studying from whilst doing a course for his place of work (he's a social worker) so there's quite possibly an element of truth in the "Government BS" angle...especially as I just surfed through a couple of websites and whilst the potential mental negative effects are well documented the only physical effects to have recieved more than a footnote are pulmonary effects in acute long term users.
> 
> Which just goes to show....it might affect some subjects, it might have little noticeable difference on others.
> 
> Hell, I could dragon a J now tbh....



Okay, that makes sense then. I can also see how this could effect different individuals more than others, as its different for everyone. I've never had any really negative effects though, lucky me


----------



## Zepp88 (Mar 3, 2009)

Wasn't there already a long ass thread on here for drug discussion? Yes! I think I made that thread.....where is it?


Sorry 

There's a lot I would say in here but I don't like feeling like I'm beating a dead horse.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 3, 2009)

All I know is that I now understand why I've never been given scotch before.

Jeff


----------



## Meldville (Mar 4, 2009)

I read the first page and fast-forwarded here. I'm sure it's already been said, but really, pot is not a big deal. If you dig it, smoke it, just keep your priorities in life straight; there are already more than enough "musicians" who are more interested in drugs (of any/all types) than actually playing music.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 4, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> The part I admire the most out of this is the part where you manage to not spill coke through the not-yet-fused baby skull plates while dry humping a bear. That shows a real waste-not-want-not mentality.
> 
> I wonder if they have a cub scouts badge for that...



I appreciate that - it's hard work, but for good coke it's worth it.

Although... who said anything about 'dry-humping'? 

Jeff


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 4, 2009)

JBroll said:


> As someone who doesn't touch the stuff, I fully agree.
> 
> Don't worry so much. There's this nice thing about the internet and the legal system... nobody takes it seriously. Observe:
> 
> ...


          

Now time for a serious question. If one has the outward appearance of a narc, how does one go about buying weed?

[action=The Atomic Ass]looks like a narc [/action]


----------



## budda (Mar 4, 2009)

they find friends?


----------



## Auyard (Mar 4, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Now time for a serious question. If one has the outward appearance of a narc, how does one go about buying weed?
> 
> * The Atomic Ass looks like a narc



How exactly do you look like a narc?


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 4, 2009)

buttons the top button of his shirt without wearing a tie, maybe


----------



## lobee (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm guessing he has shifty eyes, laughs nervously, speaks loudly into his shirt, touches his ear often, and repeats odd phrases in dangerous situations.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 4, 2009)

Fuck, I'm not a narc and that describes me disturbingly well. 

I never quite remember why I talk to my shirts so often...

Jeff


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 4, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> I've never had any of this either  Motor function has always been good and reflexes remain intact as long as I'm not too stoned to the point I'm ready to pass out, and I usually retain a good bit of what happened as I don't usually get stoned out of my mind either.
> 
> Again, where are these crazy studies proclaiming this stuff? I want to check the validity of these studies myself because something tells me its more government-funded BS.



All hail DuPont and their godsend fabric: NYLON!!!

Seriously people go read The Emperor Wears No Clothes by Jack Herer. That explains EVERYTHING that hemp has and most likely will be used for.

Travis, I don't think you failed yourself but then again that's for you to decide. I'm sure we may be able to convince you that you did good with that action(s) but ultimately it's up to you and what that voice in the back of your head/bottom of your gut has to say.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nothing wrong with smoking it in my opinion. If you enjoy it then what's wrong with that? The time that something becomes wrong with it is when you have to smoke to enjoy things, think if it like that. Besides, it's a proven fact it makes your guitar playing 20 times more interesting


----------



## mikecallaway (Mar 5, 2009)

did weed? thats hilarious. 

but good choice man. you cant Over dose on weed. 

unlike every other drug out there including alcohol.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 5, 2009)

PlagueX1 said:


> Besides, it's a proven fact it makes your guitar playing 20 times more interesting



Aint that the truth. I've come up with some of the best riffs of my life after catching one.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 5, 2009)

mikecallaway said:


> did weed? thats hilarious.
> 
> but good choice man. you cant Over dose on weed.
> 
> unlike every other drug out there including alcohol.



It's pretty much impossible to full-on 'overdose' on nicotine unless you're abusing gum and the patch (you simply cannot smoke that fast unless you inflate blimps for a living), and caffeine is hard to do without pills or extremely concentrated drinks. Alcohol, though, is no secret...

Jeff


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 5, 2009)

mikecallaway said:


> did weed? thats hilarious.
> 
> but good choice man. you cant Over dose on weed.
> 
> unlike every other drug out there including alcohol.


You can overdose in the sense that too much of it will make you sick. But you're right in the fact that you can't die from it or anything. But it's pretty hard to die from overdose of any drug unless it's heroin or something. Especially legal ones.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 5, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Hey cool you say Canadia too
> 
> I always thought i was the only one who did that



I do it, but because I think its hilariously incorrect 

/thread ???


----------



## Tiger (Mar 5, 2009)

lobee said:


> I'm guessing he has shifty eyes, laughs nervously, speaks loudly into his shirt, touches his ear often, and repeats odd phrases in dangerous situations.



 The eagle is in the nest.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 5, 2009)

JBroll said:


> It's pretty much impossible to full-on 'overdose' on nicotine unless you're abusing gum and the patch (you simply cannot smoke that fast unless you inflate blimps for a living), and caffeine is hard to do without pills or extremely concentrated drinks. Alcohol, though, is no secret...
> 
> Jeff



sooo true! im a living exapmle lol. i smoke 2 packs of camel non filters and 3, 12 cup pots of coffee a day . not to mention shitons of pot. and to anyone that thinks you cant od on alchohol, ever heard of alchohol poisoning or had your stomach pumped?


----------



## budda (Mar 5, 2009)

jeff for teh lulz.

OD'ing on weed is referred to as "greening out" - you just pass out because you're too high. Or you puke. maybe even both.

fact of the matter is, guys:

As individuals, no one on this forum really gives a fuck that Travis smoked weed, got high, and enjoyed it. Travis, on the other hand, feels like he let himself down because he said he would never do this or something along those lines, actually tried it and discovered he likes it. Therefore, he feels like he failed himself - what we think of it does not matter in terms of his perspective of failure to himself.

I don't want to be here when he hits post-secondary education, house parties and girls


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 5, 2009)

OMG, travis is going to hell in a hemp basket!!!


----------



## budda (Mar 5, 2009)

priceless


----------



## mikecallaway (Mar 5, 2009)

dude Ive never smoked so much that I passed out. Ive fell asleep. but its not like passing out from other things where you just drop out and black out. and the only time Ive ever puked from weed was when I took a huge shotgun.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 5, 2009)

I've smoked myself sober before...


----------



## Vairocarnal (Mar 5, 2009)

I've smoked so much that I've stopped hallucinating.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 5, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> But it's pretty hard to die from overdose of any drug unless it's heroin or something. Especially legal ones.



Wow, this is complete bullshit. You couldnt be ANY farther from the truth. Just because a drug is legal doesnt mean there is any less chance of an overdose or that it is automatically safer. Take cough and cold medicine like Robotussin or Coricidin pills for example. They are legal, but if you drink more than two bottles of Robotussin, your well on your way to a serious life threatening overdose, if you arent already after drinking two. Or take half a box of Coricidin pills or more, and your well on your way as well. Nyquil is the same. Diephenhydramine, commonly used in Tylenol PM and Simply Sleep by Tylenol, and in other Over-The-Counter sleep aids, is the same. Same goes for all products containing Acetominophen, if you take too much, which is really easy to do by accident if your not careful, or just an idiot, you'll have Paracetamol Poisoning, which then can very easily lead to a full blown life-threatening overdose.

I could sit here all day and list a PLETHORA of legal drugs that if you take too much of (and alot of times, that "too much" is pretty easy to do) will cause serious overdoses and very easily, death.

This comment just further proves, that you should always take what people on the internet say with a grain of salt. I really hope some young buck doesnt find this little gem of a paragraph Thin Ice wrote, believe it, then end up being another statistic. Sad part is, 1000's upon thousands of people already do believe this type of shit, and will die regardless.


And now i'll list the potential harmful effects of Marijuana:

...


...


I got nothing.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 5, 2009)

From the last post I can tell that weed is safer than over the counter and prescription drugs, lol.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Mar 5, 2009)

Auyard said:


> How exactly do you look like a narc?



No idea, but that's what I've told, is that I look like a narc.



Mindcrime1204 said:


> OMG, travis is going to hell in a hemp basket!!!







WhiteShadow said:


> Sad part is, 1000's upon thousands of people already do believe this type of shit, and will die regardless.


Good? We need less stupid people in the world. If they're overdosing themselves out of existence, I say more power to 'em.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 5, 2009)

Another odd thing I should add, not only do I get hyper instead of relaxed with bud, but I get "Anti-Munchies" I feel like _*NOT*_ eating.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 5, 2009)

pot  IMHO


----------



## MFB (Mar 6, 2009)

All I wanna do if I'm high is eat Tostitos and say "Oh my god" then I settle down, and for some reason I can never _ever_ keep my head up, it just falls back and I'm stuck looking at the ceiling


----------



## Randy (Mar 6, 2009)

heavy7-665 said:


> pot  IMHO



^


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 7, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Wow, this is complete bullshit. You couldnt be ANY farther from the truth. Just because a drug is legal doesnt mean there is any less chance of an overdose or that it is automatically safer. Take cough and cold medicine like Robotussin or Coricidin pills for example. They are legal, but if you drink more than two bottles of Robotussin, your well on your way to a serious life threatening overdose, if you arent already after drinking two. Or take half a box of Coricidin pills or more, and your well on your way as well. Nyquil is the same. Diephenhydramine, commonly used in Tylenol PM and Simply Sleep by Tylenol, and in other Over-The-Counter sleep aids, is the same. Same goes for all products containing Acetominophen, if you take too much, which is really easy to do by accident if your not careful, or just an idiot, you'll have Paracetamol Poisoning, which then can very easily lead to a full blown life-threatening overdose.
> 
> I could sit here all day and list a PLETHORA of legal drugs that if you take too much of (and alot of times, that "too much" is pretty easy to do) will cause serious overdoses and very easily, death.
> 
> This comment just further proves, that you should always take what people on the internet say with a grain of salt. I really hope some young buck doesnt find this little gem of a paragraph Thin Ice wrote, believe it, then end up being another statistic. Sad part is, 1000's upon thousands of people already do believe this type of shit, and will die regardless.


I wasn't saying that as a fact, I was talking from personal experience. Sorry I didn't make that clearer, I see now that I should have. I've taken fuckloads of things that have been around in my house (paracetamol, ibuprofen, Covonia) in attempts to kill myself, taken some pretty scary amounts and the worst that's happened is that I've been sick and felt like shit for a day or so afterwards.

To keep on-topic, I smoked a total of 10 joints yesterday when I was out and I came home feeling better than I have in absolutely ages.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I wasn't saying that as a fact, I was talking from personal experience. Sorry I didn't make that clearer, I see now that I should have. I've taken fuckloads of things that have been around in my house (paracetamol, ibuprofen, Covonia) in attempts to kill myself, taken some pretty scary amounts and the worst that's happened is that I've been sick and felt like shit for a day or so afterwards.
> 
> To keep on-topic, I smoked a total of 10 joints yesterday when I was out and I came home feeling better than I have in absolutely ages.


 

Sounds like you need the kind of help you WONT find with weed, lol.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 7, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Good. We need less stupid people in the world. If they're overdosing themselves out of existence, I say more power to 'em.



I totally agree when it comes to adults. But when we're talking about young bucks (like 16 and under), i dont agree. Its usually the young ones that are too nieve, and think that since its legal, that its automatically safe. Thats when i consider it sad.

But whatever, shit happens.


----------



## MFB (Mar 7, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> To keep on-topic, I smoked a total of 10 joints yesterday when I was out and I came home feeling better than I have in absolutely ages.



Seriously? What the fuck do you smoke, straight grass from the ground or do you just not smoke right? Last time I used my bowl, I was out for about 2 hours on a tightly packed bowl. So figure almost the same amount of pot in joint form, 2 hours x 10 joints = 12 hours. Why the fuck would you waste the entire day being high? And how the fuck do you have an entire day to waste, I mean school? Parents?


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 7, 2009)

MFB said:


> Seriously? What the fuck do you smoke, straight grass from the ground or do you just not smoke right? Last time I used my bowl, I was out for about 2 hours on a tightly packed bowl. So figure almost the same amount of pot in joint form, 2 hours x 10 joints = 12 hours. Why the fuck would you waste the entire day being high? And how the fuck do you have an entire day to waste, I mean school? Parents?



That's nothing, on a trip to Chicago on Thursday we smoked upwards of 6 bowls/joints on the way there and another 5-6 on the way back, including 2 oversized bowls from my buddy's new zong. I can see that amount being ridiculous for a single person though, I don't think I could ever smoke that much even if I wanted to!


----------



## MFB (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd do like 3 and call it a good day. I mean with bowls, you can pass it around and shit and especially if its on a trip to Chicago from Ohio, but 10 joints?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 7, 2009)

10 joints? i hope you are sharing that with like 5 ppl. or you are really really big.


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 7, 2009)

MFB said:


> I'd do like 3 and call it a good day. I mean with bowls, you can pass it around and shit and especially if its on a trip to Chicago from Ohio, but 10 joints?



True, he never said he smoked them all himself though, so that's still a mystery  We shall see I suppose.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 7, 2009)

Put on tool Aenima or some Pink Floyd dark side of the moon on good headphones after you've smoked. That is what weed and mushrooms were meant for


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 7, 2009)

no thanks. I prefer to listen to what i normally listen too. But i dont smoke by myself, thats depressing.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 8, 2009)

MFB said:


> Seriously? What the fuck do you smoke, straight grass from the ground or do you just not smoke right? Last time I used my bowl, I was out for about 2 hours on a tightly packed bowl. So figure almost the same amount of pot in joint form, 2 hours x 10 joints = 12 hours. Why the fuck would you waste the entire day being high? And how the fuck do you have an entire day to waste, I mean school? Parents?


I smoke dutch normally, depends what my dealer has in. And I had 7 shared with 3 people in the space about 4 hours, then 3 more in about 3 hours.

And finally, I quit college so now I work 4 days a week.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 8, 2009)

Youve definitely got your shit together, alright.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 8, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Youve definitely got your shit together, alright.


I'm happy, my parents are happy. Everything's good.


----------



## HamBungler (Mar 8, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> I'm happy, my parents are happy. Everything's good.



You planning on going back to school once things settle down a bit and you can handle it? I can see how college can get pretty stressful as all my friends go to the "big" colleges and I go to a tiny community college, the difference is my friends learn hardly anything and suffer while I'm getting some good hands-on experience and really enjoy myself. Maybe try a smaller school next time if you're considering it again.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm going back to my college in September to do a national diploma in Music Technology. This year I quit partly because what I was doing didn't interest me, I feel behind on all my subjects except for Music Tech (A level). Going back next year to do something I really want to instead of what I think might be practical. In the meantime I'm working, earning money, giving myself something to do.

A few things have happened recently that made me just think 'fuck it, I'm doing what I really want to'. And everyone's satisfied.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 8, 2009)

The Atomic Ass said:


> Good? We need less stupid people in the world. If they're overdosing themselves out of existence, I say more power to 'em.



 Man, come on. That's such a stupid statement, coming from a total lack of knowledge.

Have you ever been in relationship with someone who has / had a heavy drug problem?

One of my previous girlfriend had been in detox twice and I had to sent her to the hospital once because she almost overdosed while I wasn't with her. I found her in the bath, unconscious. Heavy fucking shit.

Many of the people that overdose _have a mental health problem and are not taking drugs for fun_. The fun for them is long gone. My girlfriend had actually been raped by her uncle when she was young and the heavy dope (coke and lot of booze) was an exit door for her _to try _ to forget. I went to a couple of therapy sessions with her (for support) and I can tell you that the lives of 95% of these people are beyond fucked up. Drugs are the only way they found to numb themselves from the pain. In most of the cases, overdose in purely accidental.
...

Hnoestly man, you gotta think twice before saying such random stuff like that.


----------



## MetalJordan (Mar 8, 2009)

i smoke pot almost every day yet...i honestly can't say that i'm addicted to it. I tend to have stopping periods where i just stop for a few months then start again. I have never heard of anyone being addicted to weed or overdosing from smoking weed. Ive heard of people O.D.ing from eating weed but never smoking it.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 8, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> 10 joints? i hope you are sharing that with like 5 ppl. or you are really really big.



I think you should just stop talking about Marijuana altogether, cause you have no clue what your talking about, in more ways than one.

How high you get from bud is based off of three things: how much you smoke, the potency (THC content) of the bud, and your current THC tolerance. How much a person weighs has absolutely nothing to do with how high they will get, or how it will affect them. Its nothing like alcohol or prescription drugs. You can take a 150lb person that smokes every single day and a 450lb man thats never smoked in his life, have them smoke the same amount of bud, and the 450lb man will be 10X's higher than the 150lb man.


I'm done with this thread. Its chocked full of ignorant assumptions and heresay about Marijuana.


----------



## Bobby (Mar 8, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> I think you should just stop talking about Marijuana altogether, cause you have no clue what your talking about, in more ways than one.
> 
> How high you get from bud is based off of three things: how much you smoke, the potency (THC content) of the bud, and your current THC tolerance. How much a person weighs has absolutely nothing to do with how high they will get, or how it will affect them. Its nothing like alcohol or prescription drugs. You can take a 150lb person that smokes every single day and a 450lb man thats never smoked in his life, have them smoke the same amount of bud, and the 450lb man will be 10X's higher than the 150lb man.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## Koshchei (Mar 8, 2009)

playstopause said:


> Man, come on. That's such a stupid statement, coming from a total lack of knowledge.
> 
> Have you ever been in relationship with someone who has / had a heavy drug problem?
> 
> ...



This. Extraordinarily well said.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Mar 11, 2009)

if you are smoking 10 joints a day, there is something wrong with you.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 12, 2009)

Is 9 okay, oh wise fountain of truth and knowledge?

Jeff


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 12, 2009)

i smoke 11 joints a day! am i cool yet?


----------



## Dusty201087 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> i smoke 11 joints a day! am i cool yet?



Not until you do at least 15, plus meth. You're just not cool if you're not brushing the enamel off your teeth.


----------



## budda (Mar 12, 2009)

really?

damn, i am SO uncool


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 12, 2009)

Just going to throw this out there. If you're smoking 11 joints a day, you could be getting that high wayyyyy easier with a legit piece


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 12, 2009)

JBroll said:


> Is 9 okay, oh wise fountain of truth and knowledge?
> 
> Jeff



No, it needs to be laced with coke first.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 12, 2009)

Retards. Everyone knows the "Happy Guy Without The Face" cocktail is the ONLY way to get fucked up nowadays. All the kids are doing it, even adults!! I swear its not dangerous, you can trust me....I'm from the Internet!!!

"Happy Guy Without The Face" Cocktail Recipe:


-30oz. of Drano (preferably the Drano Gel)
-102 oz. of Clorox Bleach (Has to be Clorox, other brands of bleach dont work)
-16oz. of Yoplait Creamy Harvest Peach Lowfat 1/2&#37; Milkfat Yogurt (Must be Yoplait, and must be 1/2% Milkfat...why? Because god said so)
-Exactly two grains of Black Peppercorn soaked in in Pepsi Max for a minimum of 2 hours
-1 car seat with functional seatbelt covered generously with Maple Syrup (brand doesnt matter, because god said so)

Mix altogether in a blender, scratch your balls (if applicable), and drink all at once. After consumption, sit yourself into the Maple Syrup covered car seat, buckle up and enjoy the ride!


Bud, alcohol, meth, coke, and lamp shades are soooo 10 years ago. Get with the program people, damn.


----------



## vehemence (Mar 13, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Retards. Everyone knows the "Happy Guy Without The Face" cocktail is the ONLY way to get fucked up nowadays. All the kids are doing it, even adults!! I swear its not dangerous, you can trust me....I'm from the Internet!!!
> 
> "Happy Guy Without The Face" Cocktail Recipe:
> 
> ...




or you can poor that mixture onto a pan covered with foil, let it dry. grind it into a ice powder, chop a big fat fuckin rail out and snort it.

or you could hold the foil, put that mixture on there, hold your lighter under the foil, and HUFF AWAY.


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 13, 2009)

vehemence said:


> or you can poor that mixture onto a pan covered with foil, let it dry. grind it into a ice powder, chop a big fat fuckin rail out and snort it.
> 
> or you could hold the foil, put that mixture on there, hold your lighter under the foil, and HUFF AWAY.



Are you kidding me? Thats way too dangerous. I prefer my method, way safer. Anytime you start getting frying pans and aluminum foil involved in things, shit gets way too dangerous, way too fast!


----------



## vehemence (Mar 13, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> Are you kidding me? Thats way too dangerous. I prefer my method.



i got a couple of dirty needles we can share...


----------



## WhiteShadow (Mar 13, 2009)

vehemence said:


> i got a couple of dirty needles we can share...




As long as they are used needles WITHOUT Marijuana in them. I DID Marijuana once...again, too dangerous. Plus, i got morals man. It might throw me into a moral dilemma or something. Then i'd have to make a thread about it and everything...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 14, 2009)

telecaster90 said:


> Just going to throw this out there. If you're smoking 11 joints a day, you could be getting that high wayyyyy easier with a legit piece



jokes mate


----------



## Metalhead666 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is something you should all read. please.

I havnt smoked pot for that long, about 3 and a half years, but the last three have been pretty intense, it has been a year and a half since i became headfucked, this is due to underlying mental illnesses combined with smoking pot to the point were i was dependant. Smashed driving to school, smashed at school, after school, it basically ruined my life, my thoughts are always negative, i dont feel human, im almost never happy and always depressed, i can't explain how bad it can get if you have an illness and it explodes because you dependenty smoke pot. I have been to detox and am contemplating going again, i cant go to rehab because its 6 months and ill lose my bands. this is the worst state of mind I think it would be possible to have, it would take about 4 hours of typing to go on about how every day my sober life is the complete opposite of being stoned, no euphoria (opposite in fact) no appetite, etc...
and the truth is, being stoned actually makes me feel worse, more confused, and like there is just no point.

WEED IS NOT HARMLESS, it changes everybody who smokes it more than a couple of times a week, but they will not realise and refuse to believe the truth, even if it has slightly done so.

if you do smoke weed, i would highly suggest in joints or peace pipes only, bongs do a lot of harm especially if youre addicted for years, right now, whenever i go to band practice, i see the other guitarist in the band choking and coughing every bong, and its often a baccy bong, when i look at him cough i know it will kill him, i try telling him but he thinks because he has beaten cancer he'll be fine... the number 2 is in my head when i look at him, i never know why, maybe he has 2 years left, 2 months. i have to pretty much sit back and watch a band member die, ive had these feeling before other people died too. 

It caused the only person i wanted to spend my life with to break up with me, because she was in the same mental position as me, and it caused her to beleive that the way to go about life was with MDMA pills, caps, bongs upon friggin bongs, whatever else, and fucking whoever would give her these things regardless of if she had a boyfriend.
Im stoned right now, and im gonna stop rambling, but please, just be careful, you'll thank me if you ever feel it, cos you will be able to get out of it.
it will take between 6 months to 1.5 years for the chemicals in my brain to return to normal when i actually stop, and even then, ill never be the same.
I apologize for my occasionally angry posts because of the way I feel when i wake up in the morning, which is 'like killing people'.
It has fucked up my guitar playing on top of r.s.i. I dont feel i can improvise anymore and it never feels like im actually playing.
Listen to my useful advice or not just dont take this message lightly, for your own sake.


----------



## JBroll (Mar 31, 2009)

What are the chances that your habit of smoking more than twice a week as well as your 'underlying mental illnesses' have more to do with the problems?

Jeff


----------



## playstopause (Mar 31, 2009)

Metalhead666, with all respect, you shouldn't take your personal experience and expose it as a truth wich is applicable to everyone. Each will react in a different way to any kind of drugs. The drug in itself isn't bad : it's what you make of it. For instance, alcohol could be less harmfull if people would drink responsibly.


----------



## budda (Mar 31, 2009)

Metalhead666 said:


> . I have been to detox and am contemplating going again, i cant go to rehab because its 6 months and ill lose my bands.



You choose your bands over your physical and mental health?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

the point of this thread is...? lots of people like weed... and if you think it's a problem for you then maybe you shouldn't do it. it's not for everyone like a lot of other things in life.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Metalhead666 said:


> This is something you should all read. please.
> 
> I havnt smoked pot for that long, about 3 and a half years, but the last three have been pretty intense, it has been a year and a half since i became headfucked, this is due to underlying mental illnesses combined with smoking pot to the point were i was dependant. Smashed driving to school, smashed at school, after school, it basically ruined my life, my thoughts are always negative, i dont feel human, im almost never happy and always depressed, i can't explain how bad it can get if you have an illness and it explodes because you dependenty smoke pot. I have been to detox and am contemplating going again, i cant go to rehab because its 6 months and ill lose my bands. this is the worst state of mind I think it would be possible to have, it would take about 4 hours of typing to go on about how every day my sober life is the complete opposite of being stoned, no euphoria (opposite in fact) no appetite, etc...
> and the truth is, being stoned actually makes me feel worse, more confused, and like there is just no point.
> ...



No offense but, "Underlying medical ilness", exactly.

To say people becoming addicted is pretty dumb, this is one of them things that is mainly yourself thinking you need it, your body will not harmfully withdraw from not using it. The way you are saying it is basically saying it is addictive like heroin is, which it most definitely, and obviously is not. If you don't enjoy it then STOP and quit fooling yourself into thinking you need it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 31, 2009)

^ right 

i've actually had to recently quit smoking for legal reasons after smoking every day for 8 years... addicted? not really it doesn't even really bother me much at all to be honest. i would like to smoke but in no way is it a necessity... 

by the way... i've read somewhere that most of the potentially cancer causing agents in pot are water soluble meaning that bongs and bubblers don't really do as much damage as you claim assuming what i read about weed is correct (most things one reads about weed tend to be non-conclusive) those types of devices are just more efficient ways of smoking. in other words you can get a much larger hit from a smaller amount of herb. 

i don't wanna be a dick but you sound just as ridiculous as those "above the influence commercials"


----------



## Metalhead666 (Apr 2, 2009)

ffs,

all i was trying to do was give my story, so if someone feels that they may go down the same path it might cause them to think twice about their next sesh.

what place do you have to say that its not as addictive as heroin? if you smoke massive amounts of it you just dont know what it will do to you, i was trying to give my story so people can hopefully benefit and learn.

its apprx 2-3&#37; that it affects this way, given the circumstances of course.

all i want is for people not to have to go through the same shit. and yes, my bands are extremely important to me, so im considering going to rehab for just a couple of months when the drummer goes to europe, look i cant even bring what i wanna say out, but please dont take apart every little thing that i say, its ridiculous, given the subject when im just trying to help you guys out, and people think im childish because i say 'fuck the world', i mean do i hate every single part of this earth? No, but the statement is based situations such as this, where i actually take time to do something for people, i know i might sound like some stupid "above the influence commercial" but you don't even seem to have respect for the situation i'm in.

"by the way... i've read somewhere that most of the potentially cancer causing agents in pot are water soluble meaning that bongs and bubblers don't really do as much damage as you claim assuming what i read about weed is correct (most things one reads about weed tend to be non-conclusive) those types of devices are just more efficient ways of smoking. in other words you can get a much larger hit from a smaller amount of herb."

yes, you get a much bigger hit, that is because the smoke is absorbed into your lungs very fast, it is the quickest way to lung cancer and other various fucked up things because it puts so much stress on your body, its like the difference between shooting up H and smoking it, shooting it, you will get a more intense hit but is much more addictive than any other methods, and quite obviosly, not good for you.

all i want in life is to have a straight head, free from drugs, to be able write from what is really inside me, because over this time i have realised that the best way to play from yourself is with a straight head and lots of motivation.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 2, 2009)

He's just trying to be helpful. Which is fair enough.


----------



## JBroll (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm glad you posted.

The only concern I have is that it doesn't affect everyone in this way - I'd like to know more about what it does to people with other serious mental problems, but I'm not well-versed in chemistry or neuroscience so I don't know enough about these issues.

Good luck, and keep us posted.

Jeff


----------



## HamBungler (Apr 2, 2009)

I dunno if I could even believe any of that, as I've known plenty of smokers young and old and absolutely none of them have gotten what you have. I've been a fairly avid smoker for 2 1/2 (3 this July) years and I can go with or without it, and my friends who smoke massive amounts can go weeks without it. I'm not saying that you aren't having the problem you have, but with other underlying problems, perhaps its psychological on your part? With enough paranoia anything is possible, and I know this firsthand because one of my friends "tripped" on acid without even ingesting any, he simply has some psychological problems (bipolar, extreme paranoia, etc) and convinced himself he was tripping, so he did. If that's the case you should seek more than just rehab, and no I'm not trying to egg on your condition either, if you need help its wise to seek it out. I know you're just trying to help us out, but if one's responsible and smart, like most people on this board, then you should be able to control yourself, its common sense and people can make their own decisions, your tone suggests that they don't do it at all under any circumstance (the 'above the influence' reference), and that's no way to properly educate people on the substance. Regardless, its great you shared your experience, and it may ring true for a small portion of people, but instilling fear is not the way to go about warning people as it won't pertain to most users.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Apr 2, 2009)

All I was saying is the fact that your "addicted" in the sense that you explain it is highly unlikely. Just quit, find something else to fill your time with. Perhaps find another hobby to go along with guitar. Saying you need to go to rehab is probably not needed at all, seeing a psychologist to see why you have this addictive personality is probably the better option.


----------



## Harry (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to be very anti pot usage.
That changed I have to say when I used it again for the first time in years last October.
I realized how safe it was when used infrequently and that I was kidding myself when I used to blast anyone that smoked pot.
Nicotine, alcohol and weed are all pretty safe when used very occasionally, just as junk food isn't going to seriously affect you if you only eat it in small quantities and infrequently.
All, of course, are extremely harmful in large quantities.
This site is proof enough you can use weed and be fine.
One particular forum member smokes it everyday, he holds down a good job, is married and is fairly fine with things.
My sister used to use it daily and she used, several times a week, stuff like ice, MDMA, used to drink a lot, various hallucinogens, and despite all that, she is the one out the 2 kids in my immediate family who has university qualifications, is now studying and working in Germany for a few years.
I rarely ever use pot, have used LSD once, don't drink everyday (I used to), yet I'm a high school drop out with no qualifications, so I think we can take motivation and mental problems as the issue there and not really drugs (my sister was largely free of mental issues unlike me). I avoid using any drugs on a frequent basis because I'm a particularly emotional person who gets frequent mood swings.

A few times a year is good to just chill out, have a few more laughs than normal.
And for the majority of people that only use it now and then, it's fine and not particularly harmful, as has been pointed out in this thread a few times.

I'm glad Metalhead666 has posted what he did and judging from the + rep he got, others were glad too, because it's serves as a warning as to what may potentially to happen to someone like me who has mental problems.
I'm not against pot by any means, but like users here, I'm all for educating others on the potential risks that may be there for those in that minority that could be adversely affected by its usage.

I actually know Metalhead666 in person, having met him in 2007 at a small 'get wasted' get together with friends (Leigh, remember that night at Selby's house back in September 2007? That will ring some bells). I only just realized who the person behind the user name was today when I saw links to his myspace page.
He's a really cool dude, he's expressed desires to wanting to be a guitar virtuoso in the past, but he's had his fair share of things that are getting in the way of this dream, one of which includes having been in the wrong crowd at times.
He used to practice 10 hours a day, but when I met him, I saw he was going on a downhill slope and some days he was just too depressed and unmotivated to even pick up the guitar.
I want to see him be a great metal guitarist rather than someone stuck in a rut, with nothing to live for and it's fantastic that he wants to get cleaned up and get on that positive path.
I believe he can do it, but he'll need support obviously and it's good coming to a site like this where everyone is so supportive of each other.

Again, Leigh, kudos for speaking out and presenting to us a real life scenario of what may happen to some (albeit a small minority) of people.
I've sent you a PM too, hopefully you read this post and your PM, and I really hope we can get together and jam sometime.


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 4, 2009)

Weed is mad fun, just use it responsibly 
I only smoke when I go to my mates house, and I only go there once in a while. about each fortnight, sometimes each week.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 4, 2009)

MorbidTravis said:


> Ok, I did weed for the first time this weekend.and..........................i liked it.
> i did it about an hour ago again and im not going to lie, im feeling pretty good.



I tried it 3 times. The first did nothing, the second wasnt good, and the third made me feel like i had buzzsaws shredding my brain and my eyes... never again  Still, have no problem with weed in itself.

EDIT: I also used to have this thing with drugs in general. I actually wanted something that would basically send me into an extreme bipolar state, to feel, and to be able to draw and write (stories/poetry, not songs). Tried weed, it basically fucked with my head, an then got addicted to painkillers (Oxycodone, Codeine based) and pretty much screwed myself and my mental state over for over a year... turns out, in my case, im emotional/bipolar enough without it... a good thing, im sure.

EDIT 2: Not sure quite why i posted it, it seemed appropriate somoehow?  Sorry if its not...


----------

